# John Edgar on the excellence of the Westminster Formularies



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 23, 2019)

In his moderator’s letter from the General Assembly of the Irish Presbyterian Church to the Old School Presbyterian General Assembly in 1842, John Edgar made the following comments regarding the Westminster Standards: ...

We of the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland can safely testify, that the Westminster Divines have been instrumental in conferring the most substantial blessing upon our Zion. We regard their Confession and their Catechisms as Formularies of unrivalled excellence, and we know that they have been the means of imparting instruction and comfort to thousands and tens of thousands connected with our communion. ...

For more, see John Edgar on the excellence of the Westminster Formularies.


----------

